# syntheic oil



## georgefishes (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Simplicity Prestige with a 23 HP Kohler engine. I'm thinking about using syntheic oil in the engine. Does any body have any thoughts on this. George


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Go for it, but if you have been using non-synthetic just stick with it. Synthetic oil is more expensive, but it is man made, it is engineered for excellence. Its really up to you to make the choice, just to be sure, read the owners manual before doing so.


----------

